# What's working & what's not?



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)

http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr326/madisoncpaamy/012009.jpg


----------



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## @home (Jan 22, 2009)

looks great to me


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

I painted our kitchen a color "Ale" which is very similar to yours.

Have you tried hanging the painting above the couch with some space between the individual canvas's?


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe you could use a more substantial piece next to your front door, or none at all. Do you use the little tan foot rests under that table? They match your pillows I guess?


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Beautiful Room.....*

The recessed ceilings and crown molding are stunning...your colors schemes are very lovely and have great impact...
the mix of light and dark...the neutrals with the oranges/golds work well--you also have great textures going on...
that white rug is outstanding...the couch/pillows add to the textures...as does the leather ottoman.
Its hard to tell from pics alone as they tend to be dark..but that might be my only "nit"--- 
with the darker stained woods on the floors parts of the room seem dark..the fireplace front and trim especially.
From the pic I cant tell if its a painting or mirror over the mantle?
(*Edit)* (On a different computer/monitor i could tell it was a flat screen tv)
and those vases on the mantle seem so matched exact...maybe something with different heights to 
break up the rigid comformity?
and for me personally..(decorating is so personal)...but Im not too crazy about multiple mirrors..
maybe just one? the round one on the table behind the couch seems big/sticks out...
perhaps something smaller between the lamps to leave the flow to the dinning room? 
But I really like that framed out mirror over the skinny longer table..thats a great look...
Is that an antique door in the corner? Its a lovely piece.
I agree with the comment of something more substantial at the door...
But truly, you have done a superb job...magazine photo room. 
Most of my suggestions are more a matter of personal taste......
so if you're happy with the end result..thats all that matters.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

The wall color wash's out the room. No Pop! Looks like a 60's redo.

I'd go with a lighter cream color on the walls. It will marry better with the white trim. A lot better.

It's either that or change the white trim. No on second thought, it's the walls.

Hey, you asked.


----------



## brcleeroy (Jan 26, 2009)

Nicely put together contemporary room. I really like the furniture, flooring, crown, and wall color combination. One thing that could use some work is the lighting. Consider some clean canister lighting or maybe adding some recessed lighting in those insets in the ceiling. Also if you could get rid of the chest behind couch in the first picture that might open up the space a little bit. Typically a hallmark of contemporary rooms is clean lines and open spaces.


----------

